# FritzBox > falsche Uhrzeit



## fanste (13. April 2006)

Hi,

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie ich meiner FritzBox beibringen kann, die richtige Uhrzeit anzuzeigen. Diese geht nämlich immer 2 Stunden hinterher (aus 02:07 Uhr wir 00:07 Uhr)

Die Uhrzeit hohlt sich die Box beim ersten verbinden (danach stelle ich die Box wieder al Modem ein) aus dem Internet.


Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir sagen, wie das geht.

Achja. Falls es wichtig ist. Ich habe die FritzBox SL WLAN.


----------



## Private Joker (13. April 2006)

Welche GMT verwendest du für die BOX?


----------



## fanste (13. April 2006)

Wenn ich die Box über den Browser mit einer falschen URL aufrufe, bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe.


```
AR7 Webserver Thu, 13 Apr 2006 01:14:31 GMT
```

Da dort nur GMT steht, gehe ich mal von GMT + 0 aus.

Hier in DT wäre es aber +1. Und da wir ja jetzt Sommerzerit haben, eigentlich +2. Aber wo kann ich das einstellen?


----------



## fanste (16. April 2006)

Des kann doch nicht sein, dass mir hier niemand sagen, wie ich an der FritzBox die richtige Uhrzeit einstelle.


----------



## Private Joker (18. April 2006)

Also wenn ich da mal nicht falsch liege, korrigiert mich ;P

Also hat deine FriztBox auch nicht eine IP wie ein Router: BSP: 192.168.2.1 o.ä.? Dann muss du die Box so anschreiben und ggf. Passwort und Loginname eintragen um in die Konfiguration zu kommen.

Ansonsten wenn das nicht klappt versuche es doch wie am Anfang, da musste ja auch die BOX einstellen

GL und HF
Private Joker


----------



## fanste (18. April 2006)

Wie ich solls versuchen wie am Anfang? Bin grad irgendwie zu blöd, um das zu blicken 

Eines sei noch gesagt. ich habe telnet Zugang zur Box. 
Gibt es einen Befehl auf der Shell, mit demm ich das ändern kann?


----------

